
Guide to Mobile Publishing Formats: AMP, Facebook Instant Articles, and Apple News - btravis
https://www.viget.com/articles/your-guide-to-mobile-publishing-formats-amp-facebook-instant-articles-and-apple-news
======
dbg31415
Cool, at minimum this means more stuff to QA. Keep in mind when doing
estimates and making project plans. Adding a few more "screens" to the list...
I like fast pages, but I don't love the fact that Apple and Facebook want to
build a proprietary view that only their users can see.

